# Canon or Tamron Lense



## rock_dj (May 17, 2012)

Hi Guys & experts...

I need some help here to decide on which one should i be look forward to purchase. Currently have a canon 550D with 18-55 lense.

NEW CANON EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM Lens 

OR

NEW TAMRON AF 70-300MM F/4-5.6 Di LD MACRO 1:2 LENS


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

go for TAMRON.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2012)

both dont have IS ...I would not suggest both...get a canon 55-250 IS II ....its best


----------



## Champ (May 18, 2012)

Totally agree with sujoyp. Canon 55-250 IS II is king of el chepo lens after Canon 50mm f/1.8


----------



## rock_dj (May 18, 2012)

oh ic, so both these lense do not have IS, no wonder they were reasonable. Well one of my friend has 55-250. I share with him, his lense... . Am look for something in which lense i should go for, 70-300 IS one, if so, than should i go for canon or tamron?
Thanks again guys...


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2012)

CANON 70-300 ISII cost 35-38k  then its better to go for tamron 70-300 VC for 27k


----------

